# Vallee is a new mom



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Vallee (CH Bellatak My Funny Valentine) as you know is very special to me. She not only made Havanese history many times in the show ring and won something at the HCA National each year since 2006, awarded AOM and BOS at Westminster and won Best of Breed at the 2009 Eukanuba, but she finished 2009 as the #1 All Breed Havanese in the U.S. She was 2009 #13 Toy Dog in the U.S. I will always be proud of Vallee and all her accomplishments. Thank You David (her handler), John & Carole (her co-owners) and my husband and many great friends. It's been wonderful to watch her in the ring.

Well, now I get to watch Vallee with her beautiful puppies in the whelping box! Vallee had 4 gorgeous puppies on March 27, 2010. 3 boys and 1 girl. All are doing great! Vallee seems to LOVE being a mom. 

I wanted to share with all of you because you have all been so supportive of Vallee during her show career and I hope you will enjoy what she is now producing in the whelping box too.

I am happy to introduce to you the Bellatak HEART litter!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Congratulations. My HEART is pounding (way too much).


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congratulations! I love Vallee and can't wait to see these pups grow up!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Too beautiful, like their mom. Congrats!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations! They are a lovely group of heart-breakers! What a beautiful litter.


----------



## ksj123 (Jun 17, 2009)

Congrats to Vallee. She did a beautiful job. This gives me puppyitus. (If that's a word) LOL.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

OMG...look at the heart shapes on their little bottoms! Congrats!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

A stunning litter for the most stunning show Neezer ever  Congrats on such a flashy litter and may they move like she does.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Lina said:


> Congratulations! I love Vallee and can't wait to see these pups grow up!


Me too. I am so excited and happy for both Kathy and Vallee.

And seeing how the puppies were born on my DH's B-day I get first pick. I think I will take 2, how about the first puppy for me and he can have the last little cutie on the end.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Absolutely the most beautiful puppies ever!! What more would I expect of Vallee! Kathy, I love them!!!
Hugs to Vallee!!!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats on all of her accomplishments and a beautiful litter!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Hugs congrats to you and to Vallee!
I am so glad she had a black and white one for me-


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Congratulations! What a beautiful, colorful litter!

Beverly


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

The Heart litter, how appropriate! I can't wait to hear individual names.

Romeo
Valentino
Cupid
Loverboy
Sweetheart

What will they be?????


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Congratulations Kathy, a beautiful litter from a beautiful Mom.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations, Kathy and Vallee. Looking forward to seeing lots of pictures of the beautiful mom and her beautiful pups.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations! A beautiful litter to say the least. I can hardly wait to watch these cuties grow.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Awww...how cute is that? Congrats on a beautiful litter


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! What a gorgeous litter. They take after their beautiful Mom. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Ahhhh! Puppies  Congratulations!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congratulations on Vallee's first litter! I'll be by in 2 months to collect.. THANKS! 

Ryan


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Can't wait to see more! Congratulations!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Congratulations!!!!!!*


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Congratulations. They're beautiful.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

How appropriate.....the Heart Litter from the Valentine Mom. Congratulations to you and your beautiful Vallee! :clap2:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

PS- Let me know if you need someone to come over and take photos!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG! ditto to what everyone has said! It's too bad Beautiful Vallee didn't have a litter of about 1000 because I think the entire forum would love one of he offspring! What a gorgeous litter. Who is the lucky stud? Boy is your house full right now Kathy. Full and happy!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations Vallee, you did a great job! Kathy can you hold my pup until the National?  I'll have one of the boys please!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations, Team Bellatak!! What a beautiful group of puppies. Vallee is a darling Havanese and it will be so much fun watching her litter grow. How is the mom doing? 

Leeann, I totally agree that them being born on DH's b'day is a great reason for getting one of those cuties! lol


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

MaddiesMom said:


> How appropriate.....the Heart Litter from the Valentine Mom. Congratulations to you and your beautiful Vallee! :clap2:


Jeanne,
That is EXACTLY what my thinking was. <grin>


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

mintchip said:


> PS- Let me know if you need someone to come over and take photos!


Sally, YES, I would love for you to come take pictures. You see how awful I am at the photo shoots! LOL


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

dboudreau said:


> Congratulations Vallee, you did a great job! Kathy can you hold my pup until the National?  I'll have one of the boys please!


Ummmmm, sure!!!! :suspicious: You are coming for national right??? You have some beautiful puppies yourself right now.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Beamer said:


> Congratulations on Vallee's first litter! I'll be by in 2 months to collect.. THANKS!
> 
> Ryan


LOL, well, doesn't this mean Beamer is their cousin??


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Vallee is Beamers aunt.... so, yup! The pups and Beams are cousins.... Only seems fair for family to stick together, no?? 

Ryan


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations on a beautiful litter.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

ok everyone, back off!! I'm taking charge here! Don't worry Kathy, I've got y'all covered!


----------



## Cheryls (Aug 9, 2007)

Congratulations! Very cute puppies. -Cheryl S-


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

How wonderful!!! They're so cute Kathy, congratulations!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Another group of beauties in your home!! Contratulations to you and to beautiful Vallee!!! You must be drowning in puppy breath! Can I help clear the air??


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

They are absolutely beautiful, Kathy! Congratulations to both you and Vallee. Can we have some pix of Vallee _with_ her pups? That would make our day!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Congratulations, Kathy and Vallee!

I've been thinking lately that my next one should be black and white...seems like this is fate  hehe


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I want the third pup from the left PLEASE! (i have 8-10 weeks or so to work on DH) 
Kathy you must be so proud of your girl. I suspect these pups are going to be as stunning as she is. Do you think she will miss showing? or is she going to love retirement?


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

They are all so cute! Wrap 'em up..I'll take all four


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations on an adorable litter!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

OMG!!! Be still my ♥!! Kathy, they are beautiful! Congratulations to you, Vallee and the entire Bellatak team!

But, I hope you know this causes quite a dilemma for me. I told you about my collection of ♥ things in the Queenie litter thread. Now, not only do you have puppies with hearts on them from Queenie, you have an entire ♥ litter from Vallee! I can just see my ♥ collection growing  Goodness! my head is reeling :faint:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Congratulations Kathy & Vallee!

Which one is the female?


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

galaxie said:


> Congratulations, Kathy and Vallee!
> 
> I've been thinking lately that my next one should be black and white...seems like this is fate  hehe


LOL Natalie- My mom is looking for a black and white too  Kathy, don't forget!!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

IWAP!!!!!! (as I say this I have both dogs barking at my handman who is working on my house in the backyard and all three kids are fighting- well the older two are making the youngest one cry. SPRING BREAK BE OVER NOW PLEASE! LOL)


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Thank you everyone for all your very kind words. I have never had 2 litters at the same time, and don't want to do it again. I am the biggest worry wart this side of the Mississippi, so have to double worry once a year is too much! <grin> They are all doing great and mom too. Vallee made the delivery seem very easy. They are in birth order in that picture and this is the "sex" of each from left to right: BOY, BOY, GIRL, BOY


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I always promised I would never keep getting a puppy a secret and I want to thank all of you who checked with me privately if I was getting a puppy from Kathy.

I am now coming out, YES I am watching both Queenie and Vallee’s litters in hopes a puppy may join our family.

I do not want to get everyone’s hopes up because we still could not get a puppy, I am being very particular in what I am looking for as far as personality goes after all I am adding a third dog and want all to be happy. We will not know till temperament testing and evaluations are done if one of these puppies will be joining our family.

So now I can officially say “Back off my puppies” everyone LOL

ps I will double post in both threads as I did not want to start a third thread to have to watch on these little cuties.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

YAY LEEANN!!!! We'll be crossing our collective fingers, toes and paws! How could a Vallee puppy not be perfect?:biggrin1:


----------



## Luvmyhavs (Dec 31, 2007)

Congratulations Kathy & Vallee. Beautiful litter for sure!

Julie V.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Leeann, keeping my fingers crossed! Good luck!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Congratulations, Kathy. Those are some beautiful pups. I can imagine how bad you want that one girl to turnout just like her mom!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Congratulations Kathy and Vallee! So now I see - "Puppy face I love" is one of Vallee's niece/nephew's, and you have ELEVEN puppies to care for in two litters. I would love to be your helper for a day (whew!) The heart markings are incredible in both litters. Maybe Vallee can borrow a couple of Queenie's pups if Queenie gets tired!

The most I ever had at one time was nine when we raised labs. I feel for you, but how fun. Can't wait for more photos, and Leeann, how exciting for you. Hope it works out!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Congrtas Kathy on your little buddle of joys. I am sure you are busy.

Leeann its about time you add a little pup into your house. I bet you are sooo excited to see there temperments and how it turns out. Have fun watching them grow.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Kathy & Vallee:

Congras to two wonderful Ladies-They are as beautiful as their wonderful mother and I just know Kathy you are so excited.

You know I will be driving to CA-would have room for one to come back to MO. I can promise you it would be one VERY Spoiled little fur-kid.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Leeann, you *lucky, lucky* girl! I so hope it works out for you! You're such a good Mom to your boys to not get caught up in getting a puppy for a puppy's sake, but the *right* puppy for them and you. And a great breeder such as Kathy will surely work her best to make that happen.

If it all works out as planned and you come out to pick one of Queenie's or Vallee's pups up, we have to have a playdate if possible! The one we had for Lina was so much fun, even though we had to hold it in a garage due to rain. I'm already getting "playdate fever"!:bounce:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Hmm Jeanne, I may have to drive up for that one! I'll get to see Leeann and all you guys again! FUN.
Umm, Kathy, I'll be picking up my two at that time too.......hehe


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Miss Paige said:


> Kathy & Vallee:
> 
> Congras to two wonderful Ladies-They are as beautiful as their wonderful mother and I just know Kathy you are so excited.
> 
> ...


Pat, I would NEVER worry about you having a puppy, I know for sure it would be spoiled!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

mellowbo said:


> Hmm Jeanne, I may have to drive up for that one! I'll get to see Leeann and all you guys again! FUN.
> Umm, Kathy, I'll be picking up my two at that time too.......hehe


Ok Carole, I am glad you will be picking up Teddy and Poker. They will love living so close to the beach! :biggrin1:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Jennifer Clevenger said:


> Congratulations, Kathy. Those are some beautiful pups. I can imagine how bad you want that one girl to turnout just like her mom!


Thank you Jennifer. We can hope! How are you doing?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> Leeann, you *lucky, lucky* girl! I so hope it works out for you! You're such a good Mom to your boys to not get caught up in getting a puppy for a puppy's sake, but the *right* puppy for them and you. And a great breeder such as Kathy will surely work her best to make that happen.
> 
> If it all works out as planned and you come out to pick one of Queenie's or Vallee's pups up, we have to have a play date if possible! The one we had for Lina was so much fun, even though we had to hold it in a garage due to rain. I'm already getting "play date fever"!:bounce:


Awww Jeanne you are so sweet, thank you so much for the kind words. You are correct, I fell in love with Queenie's first litter last year but the timing was not right for us. When Kathy told me she would be breeding her again me and DH sat down and decided the timing was perfect. You can only imagine my surprise and thrill when we found out Vallee was also having puppies. Our new hopeful puppy has definitely not been an impulse of omg cute puppy I must have one, we have been planning this since before they were even bred. I'm not going to lie, it is very hard not to fall in love with their cuteness just look at them I want to kiss every single one of them. Kathy is lucky I haven't tried to move in with her right now LOL

I would love a play date if possible, you know how much I would loooove to meet you, Maddie and so many others. I will keep everyone updated when my plans are made, just remember it could be very short notice.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Leeann, the boy on the far right is spoken for, so you won't have quite so many to choose from, ok?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Leeann, the boy on the far right is spoken for, so you won't have quite so many to choose from, ok?


LOL Kim thanks for the help but I will warn you, you just picked one of my favorite's so we may have to :fencing: over him.


----------



## Kathy Berrena (Feb 24, 2008)

Congratulations, Kathy and Vallee! Beautiful, beautiful mom and pups!

Kathy
Bella, Ethel and Lucy


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Kathy - Are you hoping for some show prospects? My husband and I were talking about it last night and wondering how you can tell who might be a good show dog when they're young?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I think we're due for more pictures, Kathy. :biggrin1:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Congratulations Leeann!!!

You have waited so long for things to fall into place and your patience has paid off!!

We will all be so jealous, but happy for you watching the puppies grow and seeing which puppy ends up being yours. Congrats!!! :whoo:

Beverly


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

Beautiful pups! Alas, we are just up the hill in South Lake Tahoe...just minute to get down the hill...be still my hearts...:0


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Congratulations on both litters! I bet they all turn out to be stunning. Um, it's been over a week, can we see some new pics please? Sadly, we're not adding any new pups to our family for some time so I need to live vicariously through the pics on here


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Kathy and Vallee on a gorgeous litter.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

*2 weeks old*

Two weeks old picture. All eyes open!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

They are looking great! Any chance of head shots?  I know I shouldn't get picky. :biggrin1:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

congrats kathy on your beautiful pups. can't wait to see how they grow.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Kathy and the beautiful Vallee!:cheer2:

They are gorgeous Kathy!:drama:

Congrats Leeann--I hope it all works out for you!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Come on Kathy! Post some REAL pictures!! lol

Ryan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm kind of lovin the little one on the right end.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> I'm kind of lovin the little one on the right end.


Wow Missy you picked the girl first and now you are after one of the boys LOL


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Guess I will just have to take them both! (notice I did not use that 4 letter phrase)


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Missy said:


> Guess I will just have to take them both! (notice I did not use that 4 letter phrase)


We are so proud of you Missy!!

Congratulations Kathy...Beautiful Vallee and beautiful puppies (sigh) what could be better!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Just soooo pretty!


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Beautiful Litter!*



Kathy said:


> Vallee (CH Bellatak My Funny Valentine) as you know is very special to me. She not only made Havanese history many times in the show ring and won something at the HCA National each year since 2006, awarded AOM and BOS at Westminster and won Best of Breed at the 2009 Eukanuba, but she finished 2009 as the #1 All Breed Havanese in the U.S. She was 2009 #13 Toy Dog in the U.S. I will always be proud of Vallee and all her accomplishments. Thank You David (her handler), John & Carole (her co-owners) and my husband and many great friends. It's been wonderful to watch her in the ring.
> 
> Well, now I get to watch Vallee with her beautiful puppies in the whelping box! Vallee had 4 gorgeous puppies on March 27, 2010. 3 boys and 1 girl. All are doing great! Vallee seems to LOVE being a mom.
> 
> ...


Hi Kathy! Your new litter is beautiful ! Best of luck with your pups! I love the markings! Hope to see more pics of your new litter.

Pam from RI


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I love the little pudgy one, second from left.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

irnfit said:


> I love the little pudgy one, second from left.


I love your signature photo Michele!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

*3 weeks*

Thought I would send a couple new pictures of Vallee's puppies. They are 3 weeks old in these pictures. Many have asked who the sire is. I am proud to say he is Kamelott's Dr. B Picked Me, owned and bred by Toby Biller. Thank you Toby for allowing us to use your very handsome young man. In birth order I hope <grin>, Chance, Richie, Keely, Pauly.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Beautiful! I'll take a black and white one please......:rockon:


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I am in love...IWAVP....pleasssseeeee....


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I think my heart skips a beat every time I see these puppies.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

*sigh* They're perfect.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Kathy, they are so beautiful I'm totally in love! Leeann you are one very lucky girl!


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Just B E A Utiful


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

IWA...?! sighhhh. this is one litter that I can't even choose just one.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> IWA...?! sighhhh. this is one litter that I can't even choose just one.


 BUSTED!!! Nice try on making it small. But I am going to let it slide for you being such a good friend and allowing me NOT to tell you Kathy and Vallee were in MA.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks guys. They are now up and walking around and playing with mom. This weekend I will move then downstairs into a puppy pen next to Queenie's puppies, during the day and then back up at night with mom. I think they are ready to start greeting the world beyond their whelping box!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

They are adorable! I love their colors! Gina


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, they are just way too cute. There are going to be some mighty lucky new owners out there. Give them an extra little kiss for me.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leeann said:


> BUSTED!!! Nice try on making it small. But I am going to let it slide for you being such a good friend and allowing me NOT to tell you Kathy and Vallee were in MA.


well now, I didn't really "allow" you now did I since I didn't know. How cool is that though.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kathy, they are so beautiful. Thanks for sharing. Leeann, you indeed are so lucky to have one of these beauties!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Missy said:


> well now, I didn't really "allow" you now did I since I didn't know. How cool is that though.


I didn't allow anyone to tell me either Missy, lmao. :gossip:


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*Congratulations to kathy and Vallee*

What a pretty pack of puppies! Congratulations, again.:bump2:

Pattie


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

Kathy said:


> Thought I would send a couple new pictures of Vallee's puppies. They are 3 weeks old in these pictures. Many have asked who the sire is. I am proud to say he is Kamelott's Dr. B Picked Me, owned and bred by Toby Biller. Thank you Toby for allowing us to use your very handsome young man. In birth order I hope <grin>, Chance, Richie, Keely, Pauly.


Thanks for updating the pics! They are so cute! I know Toby and she does have beautiful Havanese!
Pam


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

They are adorable! I always love the black and whites.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Sigh!


----------



## Tino'sMammi (Apr 17, 2010)

Ohhh. I'm so, so, so, very, envious, jealous, desirous, etc... Something told me I shouldn't have looked at this thread. :hurt:

But really, best of luck with the beautiful puppies, and their mommas.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oooooooooooooo, aaaaawwwwwww... oh man, those are seriously cute puppies!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh my gosh---they are all so cute! It would be hard to choose just one puppy.... I love the faces of Chance,Keely and Pauly.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

A black and white boy....be still my beating heart. OMG! Kathy I can hardly wait to see some videos of these kids. I still check out the Presidential Litter pics every once in a while. :rockon:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Julie said:


> Oh my gosh---they are all so cute! It would be hard to choose just one puppy.... I love the faces of Chance,Keely and Pauly.


That works out just about perfect Julie, Richie is my fave so far! Three for you and one for me!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> That works out just about perfect Julie, Richie is my fave so far! Three for you and one for me!


 Hey wait a minute what about me??? Julie I'll take Chance, you will thank me for this because he thinks he is in the Opera just like his cousin Gabby.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Leeann said:


> Hey wait a minute what about me??? Julie I'll take Chance, you will thank me for this because he thinks he is in the Opera just like his cousin Gabby.


Leeann, you are so right! He came out of the womb with a voice, then lost it for a while, but now from time to time, he lets us know he still has an opinion!!! LOL


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Well, wait a minute here...... I'm thinking I'm the one with the professional training to best take care of Chance and nurture his opera career, since I was a voice major (like, a billion years ago)!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Just tell me which one I am getting and we will be there. "NO SANDi NO", you can only handle 2 remember. No kidding if I were in the market to breed and show this would be the litter I would be wanting to be a part of.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

hedygs said:


> A black and white boy....be still my beating heart. OMG! Kathy I can hardly wait to see some videos of these kids. I still check out the Presidential Litter pics every once in a while. :rockon:


Hey Hedy,
I probably won't be posting any video's here as the forum won't accept the format my video's are in, sorry. I stopped using YouTube for puppies.

Kathy


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ok, Pauly and Keely have stolen my ♥!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

:Cry:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

tabby2 said:


> Well, wait a minute here...... I'm thinking I'm the one with the professional training to best take care of Chance and nurture his opera career, since I was a voice major (like, a billion years ago)!


We need to get a trio going. Gabby, BJ and Chance. You can train them all!!:rockon:


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

Kathy: More pics? How are they doing?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey Beanie, They are all doing GREAT!!! They are 5 weeks old today!


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

Kathy:

That's great!! I would love to drive down and see them!!

-Toni & Beanie


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Hedy, This is just for you!!!

http://www.smilebox.com/playBlog/4d5459304d446b304e6a6b3d0d0a&blogview=true


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I had to check in and see how the little ankle biters are doing. I love seeing them check out that cube, but I cannot believe you indulged Hedy like that. She will be incorrigible now!!! 

♥ ya, Hedy. 

(Smart move on ditching YouTube for your videos! I had to go delete all of mine.)


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Too cute! The cube is a big hit with puppies. Ours still love it! Love your sea of black & white


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They're the cutest things! I'm so envious of you guys who have the babies in your homes although I know we only get to see the fun, cute stuff. Thanks for sharing the video!

Kathy & Kimberly - Why don't you use YouTube for puppy videos?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Fun! The puppies looked absolutely entranced with their new toy! Should I get one like that so my new puppy will feel at home when he gets here? LOL


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh Kathy they are too cute. We have that same cube.....mmmmm....they would feel like they would be right at home!!!! The pups look great!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

sigh....


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

:couch2: Thanks for the video!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Aww, thanks for sharing Kathy. That's sooo darn cute!
Just think Leeann and Jane, it's ALMOST puppy time! I hope you're both getting your rest now, lol.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Hedy, This is just for you!!!
> 
> http://www.smilebox.com/playBlog/4d5459304d446b304e6a6b3d0d0a&blogview=true


How did I miss this? LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the videos. Thank you! Thank you Vallee you have gorgeous puppies.

Kathy don't listen to Kimberly. She's a troublemaker. :bump2:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

They are just too, too cute. Thanks for that video, Kathy. They are so much fun to watch!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It's obvious with the new toy that Kathy is getting them ready to come and join their cousin Dasher  hehehe!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Awww, Vallee pups are so gorgeous. Benji and I loved watching the video.Benji was licking and pawing the laptop screen to watch it again and again. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh, now I know what you were referring to earlier Amanda! You know, Dasher used this same cube!!! Thankfully I have two of them as Queenie's loves it too. They get the thing rolling over and over with at least one or two pups inside of it. Very funny to watch.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Scooter's Family said:


> Kathy & Kimberly - Why don't you use YouTube for puppy videos?


I don't know Kathy's reason, but all of my videos were stolen and hotlinked on that havanese puppy guide web site, making it look like they were her puppies. I guess anyone can hotlink a YouTube video and put it on their web site. Since the woman wouldn't answer any of my emails and her ISP wasn't helpful, my only option was to delete all the videos from the web site.

Hedy, me a troublemaker? ha!

Kathy, I'd love to see how two puppies get the cube rolling around if you ever catch that on video!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I don't know Kathy's reason, but all of my videos were stolen and hotlinked on that havanese puppy guide web site, making it look like they were her puppies. I guess anyone can hotlink a YouTube video and put it on their web site. Since the woman wouldn't answer any of my emails and her ISP wasn't helpful, my only option was to delete all the videos from the web site.
> 
> Hedy, me a troublemaker? ha!
> 
> *Kathy, I'd love to see how two puppies get the cube rolling around if you ever catch that on video!*


Me too!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kathy said:


> Oh, now I know what you were referring to earlier Amanda! You know, Dasher used this same cube!!! Thankfully I have two of them as Queenie's loves it too. They get the thing rolling over and over with at least one or two pups inside of it. Very funny to watch.


Awww, it's funny you say that I remember when we were unpacking and we put the baby tunnel down for Dash and rather than being a bit scared of it, he grabbed it with his teeth and went running with it!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

sigh is right! gosh are they gorgeous!


----------

